# Rooster or hen?



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Can anyone tell me is this a rooster? Approx 3 mths old


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

What breed is that? It looks like a hen to me.


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I was told araucana bantams but now I think the one with the bigger comb is another breed ..... They look so different. That's what made me think it might be a roo


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Araucanas are rump less and have cheek tufts. Unless you live in a European country because the European Araucana looks different. And can


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Oops sorry sent it early.  so anyway can you send another picture of the one that looks like a rooster?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Because I can't tell.


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

How bout this close up 

I'm in Australia so think we have tails on our aracaunas


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup. And it looks like a pullet to me.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I had an araucana hen here in the US that looked just like her! Her name was Thelma, and she was a doll!  In this picture, she is older, and her comb isn't as bright.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks the other bird has no colouring on the comb at all, that's what threw me
Hope your right


----------

